# FDA requirements for lotions



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone get their lotions tested for FDA approval? If so what is the cost and what testing lab do you use?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

FDA approval? For what, exactly? The FDA is the Food and Drug Administration. It does not do approvals on cosmetics, which lotion is, unless you are making medical claims, in which case it's an over-the-counter drug. And you definitely don't want to go there.

More info here: http://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/Transparency/Basics/ucm193940.htm


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Tim, one of the best books I ever invested in is titled Soap & Cosmetic Labeling by Marie Gale. I think Brambleberry sells it.
BTW I really like my buck MIABELLA N/M SONIC BLAST pedigree:top and bottom from your farm.


----------

